# 4 Gallon Bowl...What tank mates?



## Oakly (Aug 4, 2010)

Hey, okay, I'm planning on getting a male Betta in a 4 gallon bowl. So, what tank mates can I add? Thanks! I'm looking for something colourful or patterned. Fish only, no snails or shrimp. Thanks!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

There aren't really many colorful fish that you can put with a betta. They will think that the colorful fish are other bettas and try to attack them. Guppies are definitely not good and tetras are nippers. An oto or two would work. They're not very colorful, but your betta won't attack them and they'll clean your tank for you. 
Are you sure you don't want any shrimp or snails? They're really fun. The shrimp come in bright red, bumblebee coloring, etc, etc. And snails have really nice shells too.
But if you want your betta to be happiest, leave him be with no tank mates- they're happiest alone.


----------



## Oakly (Aug 4, 2010)

Ahh okay, thanks very much! I might consider shrimp, do you have any? What would you recommend? Thanks again!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I kept a few ghost shrimp at one time, they're not very fussy or expensive. Cherry shrimp are really pretty as well, not very expensive either. It doesn't really matter what kind of shrimp you buy, really. :wink:
Keep in mind that some bettas might try to eat your shrimp o.o I put a shrimp in a tank one day, came back a few hours later, and the shrimp was gone. Make sure to get a shrimp that can't fit in your betta's mouth!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

> An oto or two would work.


I have a 5 gallon rectangular tank. Can I put 3 or 4 in mine?


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I think 4 would be a bit much, but 3 would be fine.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Oakly, a four gallon isn't big enough for your betta and fish, but like Betta slave said, shrimps are nice  Before you get any pretty and relatively expensive shrimp, get 2-4 ghost shrimps and see how they do with your betta


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Thanks, BS!


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

Whoever said it was ok to put a bunch of otos in a 5G with a betta should do a little more research. Otos typically need more space not only because of bioload concerns--although in a 5G tank would also be an issue. Otos are wild caught, and eat exclusively algae, and of that algae, they only eat a few specific kinds. Because they are wild caught, they do not usually eat prepared foods. If your tank cannot grow a reliable amount of algae to sustain these fish, you should not get them. Larger tanks with higher light have a higher growth potential for food for the otos, and more surfaces for algae to grow on. 

I agree with most people in this thread, anything less than a ten gallon really isn't big enough for a betta and tankmates other than shrimp and snails.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I just looked on another thread and got the otos off it, sorry  Now I know it wasn't a very smart thing to do.


----------



## Oakly (Aug 4, 2010)

Okay, so no fish in such a small tank, but perhaps start with some ghost shrimp and then sea what can happen from there shrimp and snail wise. Thanks for all your help guys! One last question, if I get snails or shrimp will they breed? I mean, it must be hard to tell the gender of them, I really don't want loads of snail or shrimps! Thanks again!


----------



## Kokonoko (Jul 28, 2010)

Betta Slave said:


> Keep in mind that some bettas might try to eat your shrimp o.o I put a shrimp in a tank one day, came back a few hours later, and the shrimp was gone. Make sure to get a shrimp that can't fit in your betta's mouth!


=O.....


Ok, just one thing about the snails though... they produce alot of stool, and , atleast for my little apple snail, they often leave behind some sort of slime trail?


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Really? I had an apple snail and he didn't leave a slime trail. Though I guess could depend on the snail?
And yes, they are quite messy. But they're cute (XD) and make good tank mates.


----------



## Oakly (Aug 4, 2010)

I think I prefer the idea of shrimp. They look very cool, they remind me of "finding Nemo" You know, jac, the french cleaning shrimp?


----------



## zelilaa (Jul 31, 2010)

In my opinion, ghost shrimp aren't that fun. they're see- through, so its hard to spot them in your tank. plus, they grow pretty big and have territorial issues. cherry shrimp stay small and adorable :3 they are also very pretty colors from light light pink andslightly clear, to deep red. They also are friendly with each other  im getting 5 cherr shrimp for my 2.5 gal


----------



## greena6 (Sep 27, 2011)

Oakly said:


> Hey, okay, I'm planning on getting a male Betta in a 4 gallon bowl. So, what tank mates can I add? Thanks! I'm looking for something colourful or patterned. Fish only, no snails or shrimp. Thanks!


 You would have to get a filter i heard you put goldifish without a filter but they produces bunch of amino and the betta might still try to kill it:-(


----------



## hedgehog (Sep 1, 2010)

greena This thread is over a year old so I'm sure the OP did what ever they were planning to already. But goldfish and bettas shouldn't be mixed since bettas are tropical and goldfish are coldwater fish. Also goldfish produce a ton of waste and what I've read says they need double the filtration of normal fish but at least regular filtration. Anyways four gallons is too small for fishy tankmates.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

hedgehog said:


> Anyways four gallons is too small for fishy tankmates.


Or a goldfish for that matter...


----------



## hedgehog (Sep 1, 2010)

yeah there were just so many things wrong with that post that I didn't know where to go with it. Plus again over a year old so...


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Seriously...do people not read the rules anymore? o__O; 

We're only bumping it up. LOL


----------

